

Legal information vs. legal advice - blogimus
http://www.ajs.org/prose/pro_greacen.asp

======
blogimus
Given that there is a heated discussion going on on this thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=287851>

I did some digging to try to find something definitive to help clarify some
information for this ad-hoc debate we're having. So that's why I've posted the
link. The article focuses mostly with courts, self-representation, and access
to courts, but still relevent, since part of the reason we get legal advice is
to either avoid or prepare ourselves ( and our companies) for court.

One aspect that seems to get muddied is whether we're talking about _legal
information_ or _legal advice_.

Given all the IANAL disclaimers we see, and knowing that you need a license to
practice law in most places, I have to support Matt on his stand that "Need
legal advice, talk to a lawyer."

If you need legal information, on the other hand, in order to prepare to talk
to a lawyer, or to decide if you are ready to get legal advice, is a different
matter.

